# Anyone do home A/C work



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to get my home A/C serviced.It is not cooling worth a dam.On a hot day, it will only get down to 78 degrees, running non stop.If anyone on the forum does this for a living, send me a PM.I would rather give my business to a fellow PFF Member.

Thank You


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a fourm member, but we got a fair price and good work from Jason Tucker at advanced. 438-3544

Stay away from Blackwell.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I know someone who does it on the side. i will show him this post.


----------

